# Tincture of Iodine & Vitamin C



## Shaul (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is something I came across on one of the other forums. It talks about the use of Tincture of Iodine to dissolve Gold and Ascorbic Acid to drop it. One of the responders on the Alaska forum claims that this method can be used to recover gold from computers, although I think it's more his own thoughts than something he's actually done. Regardless, if it's true it could mean a safer method without the use of acids. The quotations only mean that I copied it there & pasted it here. "Here is a link to Alaska Gold Forum about leaching with household chemicals.
http://bb.bbboy.net/alaskagoldforum-viewthread?forum=2&thread=253
This looks safe enough for you to try. There is a link there to a PDF file with more info."
The pdf file at the end is worth downloading as it explains the chemistry in greater detail.
I would greatly appreciate some professional feedback here.
Shaul


----------



## Shaul (Dec 19, 2007)

Okay, Okay; So maybe I should have done a search for Iodine before posting this and then I would have found that you guys did an extensive review of the subject back in Mar./Apr. ok, it happens. Not the first time I've seen requests for a subject that's already been reviewed.
Still, I have yet to find anything on Leaching with Iodine and Precipitating with Ascorbic Acid (the whole question in the first place).

Any Takers?
Any Responses?
Anyone??

Shaul


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 19, 2007)

Have you seen this one ? :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download.php?id=601


----------



## Shaul (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes I've seen it , Thanks. What I really wanted to know was whether anyone here had actually tried the Iodine/VitaminC method with any decent results or whether this thread should just be put to bed.
There are zillions of patents and other info on recovery & refining of precious metals available on the net, and when I come across something new (to me), I find it better to run it past those with far more knowledge and experience than I'll ever have; before wasting time and money on it.
Anyway, thanks for the response.
Shaul


----------

